
TL;DR: No, Telegram is not secure - doener
https://security.stackexchange.com/questions/49782/is-telegram-secure/49802#49802
======
qwerty456127
The post begins with

"I'd like to ignore the comparison to WhatsApp because WhatsApp does not
advertise itself as a "secure" messaging option."

and ends with

"If you want a real secure means of communication on your phone, look to more
reputable projects such as Signal or _WhatsApp_ "

This seems weird.

It would also be nice if anything would be written about exactly the point -
how is Telegram not secure i.e. in what scenarios can my messages be read by a
3rd party.

------
contravariant
It's a bit worrying that the two main links in the rebuttal are no longer
functional.

Edit: the two links I was talking were likely linking to the following:

[http://unhandledexpression.com/crypto/general/security/2013/...](http://unhandledexpression.com/crypto/general/security/2013/12/17/telegram-
stand-back-we-know-maths.html)

[https://web.archive.org/web/20171213214126/https://moxie.org...](https://web.archive.org/web/20171213214126/https://moxie.org/blog/telegram-
crypto-challenge/)

